# foi um ver se t'avias



## ateaofimdomar

Boa tarde a todos!

E a primeira vez que escrevo para fazer uma pergunta aqui, e antes de começar queria disculpar-me antecipadamente pelos erros que podem existir nas minhas mensagens 

Ando a procurar a expressão no título da mensagem, e não posso encontrá-la em parte nenhuma. Pode ser que alguém saiba o significado?

Muitos agradecimentos da Grécia!


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda aos fóruns, ateaofimdomar. 

Primeiro a expressão _foi um ver. _Vou pensar num exemplo:
Vários garotos brincando de bola na rua e quebram a janela da vizinha, todos saem correndo, foi uma correria, foi um ver se salvavam...
No caso de "t'avias", quero crer que seja "se te avias". Aviar= apressar (há outros significados também).
De qualquer forma seria bom termos mais contexto, por exemplo: onde viu a expressão, em que situação, etc.
E também como me parece uma expressão portuguesa, esses poderão dar uma explicação melhor.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Olá, Vanda, obrigada pelas boas-vindas!

Ando a traduzir um livro que fala nas mudanças climáticas do planeta. A frase em questão aparece numa parte onde o autor descreve os problemas da produção de petróleo e diz uma coisa dessas:

"[Este fenómeno] cifrava-se nos X por cento em [ano], e daí em diante foi um ver se t'avias"

Pelo que percebo, este numero ficou pior nos anos seguintes e é esse que o autor quer dizer.


----------



## andre luis

Em cache  pelo link,e pela expressão colocada no primeiro post,deve ser no sentido de rapidez..."e daí por diante foi muito rápido".


----------



## Vanda

Maravilha, André! Sabia que era português e, ainda por cima, regional! O glossário vai para nossos recursos!


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Muito obrigada


----------



## Archimec

A expressão é bastante comum em  Portugal, e significa, quanto a mim,  'fazer qqc duma forma fácil e rápida', por vezes sem grande cuidado. No trecho em questão, concordo com a interpretação de ateaofimdomar: a produção passou a fazer-se duma forma um tanto desordenada, piorando a situação.
Em inglês talvez possa corresponder, na sua forma não negativa, a 'it went like a breeze'.


----------



## Outsider

Para mim, um "ver se t'avias", ou "vê se te avias", é algo que se faz de modo apressado.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

E a interpretação que dei. A tradução da frase no trecho em questão para o inglês, seria "it went downhill".


----------



## Outsider

Há pouco andava à procura de um adjectivo melhor, mas só agora me lembrei: algo que se faz de modo _atabalhoado_.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Não conhecia a expressão "foi um ver se t'avias". Pelas explicações acima, fico imaginando que o seu significado poderia ser semelhante a "foi um Deus nos acuda", ou, ainda, "foi um pega pra capar".


----------



## Vanda

Dom Casmurro said:


> Não conhecia a expressão "foi um ver se t'avias". Pelas explicações acima, fico imaginando que o seu significado poderia ser semelhante a "foi um Deus nos acuda", ou, ainda, "foi um pega pra capar".


aha! Antes de saber que era uma expressão fixa (que eu já suspeitava), foi exatamente o que eu pensei.


----------



## Outsider

"Um Deus nos acuda" parece-me que sugere a ideia de pânico. "Um vê-se-te-avias" não indica necessariamente pânico. Apenas significa que algo teve de ser feito à pressa.


----------



## Vanda

Só que para nós, _um Deus nos acuda _não necessariamente implica pânico, mas pressa mesmo. E a que eu mais gosto: 'pega pra capar' - já mencionada.


----------



## Elbling

A expressão é vulgar em Portugal e expressa uma situação rara que se explora com grande frequência e intensidade, com vista a aproveitar uma oportunidade vantajosa, seja por obrigação profissional ou para proveito próprio. Nesta expressão, "aviar" significa servir ou obter algo que é necessário...


----------



## Carfer

ateaofimdomar said:


> Ando a traduzir um livro que fala nas mudanças climáticas do planeta. A frase em questão aparece numa parte onde o autor descreve os problemas da produção de petróleo e diz uma coisa dessas:
> 
> "[Este fenómeno] cifrava-se nos X por cento em [ano], e daí em diante foi um ver se t'avias"
> 
> Pelo que percebo, este numero ficou pior nos anos seguintes e é esse que o autor quer dizer.


O que o autor quer dizer é que a partir de então a progressão do fenómeno foi muito rápida, ou seja, a percentagem anual teve um aumento significativo num período de tempo muito curto. Além de obter ou fornecer um produto, principalmente géneros alimentícios, (_'ir à loja aviar um kg de arroz', 'aviar um cliente_', _'aviar-se na mercearia_')_', _a forma pronominal_ 'aviar-se_' significa também '_apressar-se_', como naquela frase que é tão comum '_Vê se te avias!_' (_'Despacha-te!/Vê se te despachas!', 'Apressa-te!'_). Esta acepção é mais próxima do sentido usado no texto, _'um ver se te avias_' é algo que ocorre ou passa muito depressa.


----------



## guihenning

A acepção de “apressar-se” é possivelmente a mais frequentemente utilizada no Brasil, ainda que rara.


----------



## Elbling

Eu acho que o "apressar-se" vem na expressão, porque "aviar-se" é fornecer ou obter por si, algo necessário.
Se numa dada situação, o bem raro está fácil de alcançar, então a pessoa deve aproveitar a circunstância depressa, antes que acabe. Então, é um "vê se te avias"...
Se se diz a outrém "avia-te", quere-se que a pessoa obtenha rapidamente aquilo que precisa ou conclua a tarefa que precisa de completar, como nesta frase "Vê se te avias, que o taxi está à espera" - quando a outra pessoa está a demorar a vestir-se ou a arranjar a mala...


----------



## Vanda

O pessoal mais antigo ou moradores de algum lugar no interior ainda dizem: te avia.
Acabo de descobrir que, nas Alagoas, existe esta gíria:
*Avia! / Avia, macho!* – corra, se apresse!
Avia! Venha conhecer as gírias alagoanas - Gungaporanga


----------

